
Bootstrapping a Garbage collected lisp starting with only a 280byte hex monitor - 34UdrveAMH
An
 project that clearly takes a firm stand against the trusting trust 
attack by reduce the defense surface down to only 280 bytes and its 
commented hex source code.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;oriansj&#x2F;stage0
======
kazinator
That argument is valid only if that 280 bytes is the full extent of all that
you trust; you don't trust anything that is bootstrapped _by_ it (and defend
yourself perfectly, according to that mistrust).

Misplaced trust can happen at any level.

